# Gears



## SWAMPER (Sep 11, 2008)

I need to know what parts I need to get to make a t-jet have to same finnel ratio as a jl car.

Thanks Randy


----------



## 440gtx (May 25, 2005)

You need to replace the 9 tooth drive pinion with a 14 tooth like a tuff-ones. You also need to get a tuff-ones or JL crown gear to mate up with the larger pinion gear. The tuff-ones crown gear is offset for the larger diameter. I think that the tuffy gear is better made.


----------



## SWAMPER (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks 440

Randy


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

you probably already have the stuff for this:

Find a brass gear that came off the top of a t-jet or AFX motor. Install that on the pinion shaft. Then simply remove the crown gear you wish to use and shave off the boss on the chassis side of the gear. if you use a tyco axle for a fitment gauge, you can slip this gear in and out of the chassis and get the shaving amount just right.


----------



## SWAMPER (Sep 11, 2008)

Now that sound like a winner. :thumbsup:

Thanks Randy


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

American Line HO, AML 714, 15t MT crown gear.
&
Wizzard, RGT 14, 14 tooth T-Jet arm pinion gear.

__________________


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*And Then*



SuperFist said:


> American Line HO, AML 714, 15t MT crown gear.
> &
> Wizzard, RGT 14, 14 tooth T-Jet arm pinion gear.
> 
> __________________


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
And when you are done building your fast t-jet race car, you can take
a cruise to Michigan this fall and get a lesson from these guys 

:wave:  :dude: :hat:  :thumbsup:










http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------

